# BC Rich owners club!!!!



## Force (Jun 2, 2013)

There doesn't appear to be one in existence here so............................

Show 'em off peoples


----------



## Robrecht (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm in!






With the rest of the family:


----------



## Jlang (Jun 2, 2013)

My bc Rich was my first guitar ever. It survived a flood and much more and is now hanging on the wall for a constant reminder of where I started.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jun 2, 2013)

I use to have a platinum series warlock, it looked awesome but the neck felt like a little shredder neck so i sold it to a friend, but her girlfriend is selling it so I may buy it. Lol


----------



## xCaptainx (Jun 3, 2013)

My current collection! it's always changing around a bit. Love B.C Rich!


----------



## xCaptainx (Jun 3, 2013)

Middle one is a custom moniker tele (non b.c rich) on either side are two gunslinger retros. The one on the right is a custom EVH paintjob. Used to have a black gunslinger too but got rid of it. 

Then theres the stealth 7 at the front, and a goldtop mockingbird there too. 






a previous warlock NT and a NJ Deluxe V I previously had. 




and my first B.C Rich I had, the stealth chuck tribute!


----------



## patata (Jun 3, 2013)

I got an Ironbird Pro that's also FS.Gonna post some pics when I have time.


----------



## Xxthedead89xX (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's mine.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's my Walnut Burl Warlock:







Rev.


----------



## Wyvern Claw (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## japs5607 (Jun 3, 2013)

My one off purple bich


----------



## Sleazy_D (Jun 3, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> Here's my Walnut Burl Warlock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have never seen that before, bravo


----------



## Rev2010 (Jun 3, 2013)

@Sleazy D - it was one of only 20 in a limited run by Music Farm. Funny thing is it cost me just a little less than the NJ Deluxe black model and they both have identical specs with mine having the walnut burl top and headstock. 


Rev.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 4, 2013)

Xxthedead89xX said:


> Here's mine.




Believe it or not, that thing is at the very top of my GAS list, I'd do terrible things for a trans red thinline Warlock acoustic...really have to find my camera now.


----------



## Sleazy_D (Jun 4, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> @Sleazy D - it was one of only 20 in a limited run by Music Farm. Funny thing is it cost me just a little less than the NJ Deluxe black model and they both have identical specs with mine having the walnut burl top and headstock.
> 
> 
> Rev.



rad. i love the look of warlocks, but can't seem to get along with one, body feel wise, anyway, shick lookin aksh shun.


----------



## Possessed (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 4, 2013)

Possessed said:


>



I've always wondered why so many people set up their 10-string Bich's as six strings? I owned a red one for a few years, and I always had it set up as a 10, even though I only played it on a few songs with my second band, and sold it off after they broke up. I always loved the "jingly" quality the drone strings gave me...of course, finding string sets was a horrible PITA, so maybe that's part of the reason?


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jun 4, 2013)

Long gone but not forgotten.







And my first guitar, which I still have.


----------



## Judge_Dredd (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't have a BC Rich but wish I had one. I would like to have a Warlock with a old style headstock. Like the green one in the first post. Love that color. it's so wrong that it is cool again.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jun 4, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Believe it or not, that thing is at the very top of my GAS list, I'd do terrible things for a trans red thinline Warlock acoustic...really have to find my camera now.



Me too! I'd love a warlock accoustic.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jun 9, 2013)

My jr. V's missing.


----------



## Force (Jun 9, 2013)

Awww man, that Mockingbird is just insane. Is it original or a mutt?


----------



## beneharris (Jun 9, 2013)

here is my gunslinger retro. Great little guitar.


----------



## Tugberk (Jun 9, 2013)

beneharris said:


> here is my gunslinger retro. Great little guitar.



Pink Floyd!


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jun 11, 2013)

Force said:


> Awww man, that Mockingbird is just insane. Is it original or a mutt?



Which one?


----------



## Rosal76 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sorry guys, don't have a camera but I'm a huge B.C. Rich, also. Here is my collection. 

U.S. custom shop models:

1999 Kerry King (Slayer) Wartribe Warlock.

2000 Warlock bolt-on.

2002 Warlock deluxe.

2006 Beast standard.

Imports:

1993 N.J series Warlock.

2012 Warlock One.


----------



## Force (Jun 11, 2013)

Mega-Mads said:


> Which one?



Shit, sorry, the black one. It looks awesome with that headstock reversed.


----------



## Force (Jun 11, 2013)

Rosal76 said:


> Sorry guys, don't have a camera



Well get one damn it, I need to see those guitars


----------



## kochmirizliv (Jun 11, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


>



what is that creature?!


----------



## RestyPad (Jun 12, 2013)

I recently bought this one used, it's actually a pretty decent guitar once you switch out the standard pickups.

Also my first B.C Rich guitar!

Edit: forgot to mention it's a B.C Rich NT Warlock with EMG 85/81


----------



## User Name (Jun 12, 2013)

wow, contrary to popular belief there are actually quite a few bitch'n bc's out there.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 12, 2013)

I can rarely get on with BCRs when I play them, and I don't like the image they have, but goddamit if there aren't some sweet guitars in this thread.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jun 12, 2013)

I used to have a BC rich Draco in that limited edition white with a floyd but I got rid of it due to it being extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jun 14, 2013)

Force said:


> Shit, sorry, the black one. It looks awesome with that headstock reversed.



1987'ish mockingbird. I covered the holes with tape, blocked the trem and installed a 81 and a fender knob =)


----------



## IMCustom (Jul 13, 2013)

I thought I would show you guys this custom airbrushed bc rich, selling it to make space for more projects but I thought this looked like a good place to show it off. 

I take in custom paint orders from all over so you can check out what I do www.facebook.com/IMCustom if you guys are interested anyway!


----------



## User Name (Jul 13, 2013)

IMCustom said:


> I thought I would show you guys this custom airbrushed bc rich, selling it to make space for more projects but I thought this looked like a good place to show it off.
> 
> I take in custom paint orders from all over so you can check out what I do www.facebook.com/IMCustom if you guys are interested anyway!




thats bitchin


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 13, 2013)

IMCustom said:


> I thought I would show you guys this custom airbrushed bc rich, selling it to make space for more projects but I thought this looked like a good place to show it off.
> 
> I take in custom paint orders from all over so you can check out what I do www.facebook.com/IMCustom if you guys are interested anyway!



you're gonna want to keep any promotional/advertising posts in the Dealers & Group Buys section


----------



## Metal-Box (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm a B.C. Rich fan and have owned a couple in the past (A Hollywood-made Gunslinger and a Hollywood-made Warlock). I currently one now. It's an ASM Pro, pictured here with a few of my Strats.


----------



## Metal-Box (Jul 13, 2013)

kochmirizliv said:


> what is that creature?!



I too, am interested in this guitar.


----------



## NickS (Jul 13, 2013)

My first BC Rich. Love this thing!


----------



## IMCustom (Jul 14, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> you're gonna want to keep any promotional/advertising posts in the Dealers & Group Buys section



Sorry I didn't know, was just showing off the guitar!


----------



## Ironbird (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm a huge fan of BCRs although I don't own one anymore.

I've owned:
JE (Japan Edition) Ironbird 
NT Warlock
Kerry King Signature V

My love for BCRs have culminated in me making so many new friends, and I'm all the more thankful for it!


----------



## Aghasura (Jul 15, 2013)

so many pointy guitars! love it....


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 15, 2013)

RestyPad said:


> I recently bought this one used, it's actually a pretty decent guitar once you switch out the standard pickups.
> 
> Also my first B.C Rich guitar!
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention it's a B.C Rich NT Warlock with EMG 85/81


 

Now THAT is badass!


----------



## Workhorse (Jul 17, 2013)

I've always wanted to own a B.C Rich Stealth, the one Schuldiner used to play and Suicmez as well. Anyone have any experience with those? I used to hear they're the best B.C models out there - anyone confirm this?


----------



## xCaptainx (Jul 17, 2013)

UltraParanoia said:


> Now THAT is badass!



I had this guitar too, loved it. 






Looks just as badass with white pickups too!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 17, 2013)

Workhorse said:


> I've always wanted to own a B.C Rich Stealth, the one Schuldiner used to play and Suicmez as well. Anyone have any experience with those? I used to hear they're the best B.C models out there - anyone confirm this?



I have the Mark Rizzo signature 7-string Stealth, and I can tell you it is at the very least one of the most balanced of the BC Rich body shapes...


----------



## marshamer (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi ! 

Here's my BC Rich ST Custom NJ Serie with the "Super 2100" neck. 
Great guitar !! I love it !!


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Mar 9, 2014)

Only pic ive got of mine, 2008 bloodbound warbeast (i have changed the bridge pup since this was taken, it now has a gold emg 85 in it now).






I'm hopefully gonna be getting one of the warlock lucky 8 in june/july time when their available over here in the UK.


----------



## jrstinkfish (Mar 9, 2014)

Workhorse said:


> I've always wanted to own a B.C Rich Stealth, the one Schuldiner used to play and Suicmez as well. Anyone have any experience with those? I used to hear they're the best B.C models out there - anyone confirm this?


I own one:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...isanthrope-hater-all-mankind-its-stealth.html






It is a pretty awesome guitar. The neck dive is pretty bad, so prepare to hold on to it, but as far as playability goes, it's great. Solidly built, comfortable neck, and I love the single X2N.

Another plus is that it fits nicely in an Explorer case (at least the SKB case that I have), so you don't have go hunting for a custom BCR case for it.


----------



## DslDwg (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Valentine109 (May 12, 2014)

BC Rich Draco, Original Series, I don't have a photo right now though.


----------



## danadach (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi All -- I have a 1983 Stealth that I bought new back when I was 22 years old. A great and versatile guitar and still is. Excellent balance. A myriad of tone options with active electronics. Kahler tremolo. Neck thru body. Gorgeous paint and finish. According to Vintage Guitar magazine, one of maybe 175 built. I'll have to take a picture and post it on here.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jun 15, 2014)

DslDwg said:


>



What model is the purple one? it looks awesome and it has a kahler


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 15, 2014)

I would so love me a Bich but with the pointed headstock, like the one Ihsahn has in "The Loss And Curse Of Reverence" video


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 15, 2014)

I have a few too many to post, but here are a few I have pics of on hand at the moment.






Metal Web Warlock






Acrylic Series "Ice" Warlock






Baritone Bich






Lucky 8 Warlock


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jun 15, 2014)

danadach said:


> Hi All -- I have a 1983 Stealth that I bought new back when I was 22 years old. A great and versatile guitar and still is. Excellent balance. A myriad of tone options with active electronics. Kahler tremolo. Neck thru body. Gorgeous paint and finish. According to Vintage Guitar magazine, one of maybe 175 built. I'll have to take a picture and post it on here.





danadach said:


> I'll have to take a picture and post it on here.





danadach said:


> I'll have to take a picture and post it on here.






danadach said:


> I'll have to take a picture and post it on here.


----------



## thedarknightshreds (Jun 15, 2014)

My customised Tosin Abasi warlock (sorry for potato quality)
Full Album here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]N06/with/10859096543/
and here is a video for all you lovely people https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdZaUZbJOeM&list=HL1402858137&feature=mh_lolz


----------



## Grindspine (Jun 15, 2014)

capoeiraesp said:


> Long gone but not forgotten.
> 
> 
> 
> And my first guitar, which I still have.


 





I feel as though I have seen that guitar on the 'net before... You filled the neck pup cavity, then routed for the fine tuning fixed bridge, yeah? I approve!


----------



## Grindspine (Jun 15, 2014)

I need to take some pictures of my first electric (platinum Warlock) on which I recently changed the bridge (vintage Gotoh Floyd), tuners (Grover locking), and pickups (Duncan JB/Distortion neck colored bobbins).

But this is how it looked before the mods.






This next one has been my main six string for the last fifteen years, circa '88-89 USA made Warlock Neck Through standard. It was originally dayglo pink, came stock with an Ibanez Edge, Grover mid-size Rotos and was loaded with Duncan Alnico II Pros.

I did a quick matte black paint job on it when I was 19, installed locking stud posts, removed the tone controls, replaced the pots & switches, changed the bridge pup to a Duncan Distortion TB-6, installed a brass sustain block, put heatshrink on the trem springs, and installed a trem stabilizer. I do realize that I modified the hell out of it, but I did not want resale value; I wanted to make the guitar mine for keeps.






Last is this ebay beater that a friend of mine found. The original plan was that I would buy it for $120 for him and keep the EMG set. After two years, he never finished paying me for the body, so he just gave it back to me.

The original owner did a hack job on the Floyd TRS bridge and locking nut. I had to patch a huge gouge in the neck near the nut. I still think the nut could be a hair lower, but need to find a luthier, time, and $ to have that addressed.

In the mean time, I did put a nice Gotoh 1996GT Floyd, a copper sustain block, and 18 volt mod for the EMG pickups into it.


----------



## Grindspine (Jun 15, 2014)

More for viewing pleasure.












It seems that quality seven strings have been rare in this area in the B.C. Rich market, so after all these years, I did get an Ibanez seven string. I tried to at least carry the pointy guitar legacy and get a model that had many of the hardware options that my old USA Warlock had.

Anyone know if the B.C. Rich custom shop is even still in operation?


----------



## Edika (Jun 15, 2014)

Used to own this:

Just opened the case shot










I was going to move in another and I needed cash so this was one of the two guitars I had to sell. Two things I didn't like, the smaller V angle and the too much abalone. It actually looked a lot better on this guitar than on LTD's and Schecters but eventually it started to bug me a bit. Nice sounding guitar. One thing I don't understand is why they changed the headstock. I mean this is a lot better than the current one or the other tacky horned ones:






Honestly if I could have kept it, I would.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jun 16, 2014)

Grindspine said:


> Anyone know if the B.C. Rich custom shop is even still in operation?



They are still in operation. One of the forum members on the B.C. Rich players forum ordered/received a U.S. custom shop Widow guitar from them on March of this year. Here's a pic of the guitar that he got. 

RHolden01_zpsa6698078.jpg Photo by BROCKWOOD64 | Photobucket


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jun 17, 2014)

Love this thread! I don't care about the stigma. Warlocks are metal as fvck.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jun 17, 2014)

DslDwg said:


>



Damn these are all nice! What model is the one on the far right? That one is sexy


----------



## Erik123 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey guys... is someone here have Kerry's first BC signature from 98'..?)


----------



## Europa (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey I have an 80's platinum warlock that I want to change pups on and add a preamp to (without routing, if possible) what pups will fit? Did bc rich originally use dimarzios in the guitars and the basses? It currently has EMG select in it. Also does anyone have bc rich basses for sale? I'm looking for point nj ironbird w/ a P pup and a platinum warlock bass, a wave would RULE! And a 90's USA Mockingbird. 

Hail the mighty dead!


----------



## Randy (Jan 22, 2015)

A few I've had over the years:

Modified '00ish Virgin N7 w/ Mockingbird headstock; refinished by me:






Ironbird Limited:






Early 90's NJ Warlock:


----------



## jamesfarrell (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## jrstinkfish (Jan 25, 2015)

Someday I'll find the Warlock of my dreams (the ones I've been able to lay hands on have all been the lower-end cheapies). Until then, my only BC Rich is my Schuldiner Stealth.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 25, 2015)

Edika said:


>





Randy said:


>



You guys have NO idea how bad I want these two guitars. I've only ever seen one of the Ironbird Limiteds offered for sale, and the NJ Deluxe Jr. V's with the reversed headstock always seem to me listed in the $900-$1000 range, which is well outta Sniper's price range


----------



## totalnewb (Jan 25, 2015)

jrstinkfish said:


> Someday I'll find the Warlock of my dreams (the ones I've been able to lay hands on have all been the lower-end cheapies). Until then, my only BC Rich is my Schuldiner Stealth.



I haven't held or played a whole lot of fancy guitars in shops and things, but I have played a few, and some really nice ones too. But honestly the stealth is the best guitar i've ever played. It's small body is just perfect for me, that neck is slick and beautiful and so easy to get around. There's just no better guitar that i've ever played. Love the light weight feel of it. Great for sitting down it fits perfectly around my leg. Only con is the huge neck dive for me. Not sure how to fix that. I'm a small guy with small hands. Love small bodied guitars. Took a while to dial in a great tone and even made a thread about it. But tone is subjective, but once I found it it was great pickup wise, too.


----------



## totalnewb (Jan 25, 2015)

That white Ironbird looks amazing, btw.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 25, 2015)

Gone now, but what a guitar. This was my JR V Icon, the Pat O'brien (Cannibal Corpse) signature model.


----------



## jrstinkfish (Jan 25, 2015)

totalnewb said:


> I haven't held or played a whole lot of fancy guitars in shops and things, but I have played a few, and some really nice ones too. But honestly the stealth is the best guitar i've ever played. It's small body is just perfect for me, that neck is slick and beautiful and so easy to get around. There's just no better guitar that i've ever played. Love the light weight feel of it. Great for sitting down it fits perfectly around my leg. Only con is the huge neck dive for me. Not sure how to fix that. I'm a small guy with small hands. Love small bodied guitars. Took a while to dial in a great tone and even made a thread about it. But tone is subjective, but once I found it it was great pickup wise, too.


Yeah the neck dive is probably the one thing that keeps it as my "playing at home" guitar. I took it to practice a few weeks ago because I broke a string on my Explorer while packing it up, and got really annoyed at having it dive when I let go of the neck. Sucks, because it is otherwise a fantastic guitar -- build quality is top-notch, it feels great, and the X2N is a perfect match.


----------



## totalnewb (Jan 25, 2015)

jrstinkfish said:


> Yeah the neck dive is probably the one thing that keeps it as my "playing at home" guitar. I took it to practice a few weeks ago because I broke a string on my Explorer while packing it up, and got really annoyed at having it dive when I let go of the neck. Sucks, because it is otherwise a fantastic guitar -- build quality is top-notch, it feels great, and the X2N is a perfect match.



I wish someone knew of a way to fix that neck dive.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 26, 2015)

Here's my BC Rich Gunslinger sweatshop special. Got it used for $250. Once I set it up and slapped in a Dimarzio Evolution, this sucker is an absolute beast. 
Behind it is my Washburn PXS297FR. A 7-string, 29 fret lord of all things excessive.


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Jan 26, 2015)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/154271-old-overdue-ngd-b-c-rich-content.html


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 11, 2015)

Question for bc rich enthusiasts! 

I have been scoping the market for a BC Rich Warlock USA. Unfortunately, neither ebay or most websites seem to have any on sale. Precisely I am looking for something like this:



The man using it is Morean. Anyway, I am looking for a USA made warlock of the same kind. Anyone have any info as to where these can be obtained?


----------



## beneharris (Mar 11, 2015)

I updated mine quite a bit. Got rid of the FRS, and installed an OFR, added a neck single coil, and scalloped the last 4 frets halfway.


----------



## Rosal76 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> Anyway, I am looking for a USA made warlock of the same kind. Anyone have any info as to where these can be obtained?



I'm not sure if they still have this guitar for sale but you can email them. The other option is that the B.C. Rich, U.S. custom shop can build one for you. They (B.C. Rich, U.S. custom shop) are still around and are taking orders. 

Usa Bc Rich 7-string Warlock Custom Shop B.c. Rich | 7 String Guitar


----------



## electriceye (Mar 11, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> Question for bc rich enthusiasts!
> 
> I have been scoping the market for a BC Rich Warlock USA. Unfortunately, neither ebay or most websites seem to have any on sale. Precisely I am looking for something like this:
> 
> ...




It's not easy. Just keep perusing places like GC (they've had a silver one for a long time, but it's overpriced and there's something not "right" with it, IMO), Gbase, BC Rich Players forum (you have to reg for that on), etc. Yes, they ARE hard to find, so I empathize with you. I would certainly love one in my stable, but I think 4 BCRs is enough (for the moment). Good luck!


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 11, 2015)

Rosal76 said:


> I'm not sure if they still have this guitar for sale but you can email them. The other option is that the B.C. Rich, U.S. custom shop can build one for you. They (B.C. Rich, U.S. custom shop) are still around and are taking orders.
> 
> Usa Bc Rich 7-string Warlock Custom Shop B.c. Rich | 7 String Guitar



Excellent. Thanks so much, I'll give them a call or email. Shame they don't make much of these, for $1500 that is a ....ing steal.


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 11, 2015)

electriceye said:


> It's not easy. Just keep perusing places like GC (they've had a silver one for a long time, but it's overpriced and there's something not "right" with it, IMO), Gbase, BC Rich Players forum (you have to reg for that on), etc. Yes, they ARE hard to find, so I empathize with you. I would certainly love one in my stable, but I think 4 BCRs is enough (for the moment). Good luck!



How much do you think something like that would cost? I found one online, no top and just a plain paintjob (in bright blue) for $3k! I was thinking $2k at the most...


----------



## DslDwg (Mar 11, 2015)

Updated pic. added the Seven String Smyth and changed pick-ups on the Warlock II's. The Purple now has an 81/60 from the Pro X and the Pro X now has Gold 81X/60X combo.


----------



## Finalformsora3 (Mar 20, 2015)

I've been really curious about U.S.A B.C rich guitars lately. 2000-2015 How is the quality construction? Necks? Pickups? How does it fair with Carvin or possibly Jackson? Ibanez J. Customs? Mayones? Or other boutique shops in general? I'd love to hear some insights, I been trying to find reviews and it's very complex with the search function for me!


----------



## Hertz32 (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm looking at buying a Mockingbird Pro X, does anyone have anyfeedback about quality and neck shape? C or D? 
Cheers


----------



## p4vl (Mar 21, 2015)

Finalformsora3 said:


> I've been really curious about U.S.A B.C rich guitars lately. 2000-2015 How is the quality construction? Necks? Pickups? How does it fair with Carvin or possibly Jackson? Ibanez J. Customs? Mayones? Or other boutique shops in general? I'd love to hear some insights, I been trying to find reviews and it's very complex with the search function for me!



BC Rich Players Forum for BC Rich Enthusiasts &bull; Index page

These folks seem to sleep, eat and breathe BC Rich.


----------



## DslDwg (Mar 21, 2015)

Hertz32 said:


> I'm looking at buying a Mockingbird Pro X, does anyone have anyfeedback about quality and neck shape? C or D?
> Cheers



Notice Warlock Pro X above. 

I love it - huge bang for the buck guitar. Don't know in U.K. but if patient in U.S. can grab sub-$600 brand new. 

Neck is comfy C shape. 

If I had a signature guitar the only thing I would change would be to add a floyd (which the Mocks have). And mix up the colors. 

Neck through, 24-5/8" scale - This is what BC Rich is supposed to be. 

If I have one little issue. My purple Warlock II is heavy (Like Les Paul heavy). The Pro X is very light comparatively. Wish it had a little more heft. But this is really nit picking.


----------



## zakattak192 (Mar 22, 2015)

Proud B.C. Rich owner here.

N.J. Series Ironbird bass and Platinum Series Ironbird (one pickup/ one volume knob for total Trey Azagthoth worship)





Extreme Championship Frankenbirdmockslinger





Got this 80s MIK N.J. Series Ironbird coming in the mail this week





And I used to own this N.J. Classic series Bich but I had to sell it because car problems took the priority. Really regret it to be honest. Was a killer guitar for Bolzer reasons.


----------



## Rosal76 (Mar 22, 2015)

Finalformsora3 said:


> I've been really curious about U.S.A B.C rich guitars lately. 2000-2015 How is the quality construction? Necks? Pickups? How does it fair with Carvin or possibly Jackson? Ibanez J. Customs? Mayones? Or other boutique shops in general? I'd love to hear some insights, I been trying to find reviews and it's very complex with the search function for me!



The B.C. Rich U.S. custom shop guitars can be hit or miss. I own 4 U.S. custom shop guitars:

1999 Kerry King Wartribe Warlock = Excellent quality. Top notch.
2000 Warlock Bolt-on = Same as above.
2002 Warlock Deluxe = Flawed. Sure have never left the custom shop.
2006 Beast standard = Same as above.

The custom shop did an excellent job in craftmanship on my 1999 and 2000 models but really screwed up on my 2002 and 2006 models. When Bernie Rico Sr. (B.C. Rich founder) passed away in 1999, the U.S. custom shop started to release guitar with all kinds of flaws in them. To be clear, not every U.S. custom guitar B.C. Rich built in 2000 onwards has flaws in them. I unfortunately, ended up with 2 of them that has flaws in them. Individuals need to be very careful if they are looking to buy a new/used guitar made in 2000 and onwards. Close, guitar in hand inspection is highly recommended. B.C. Rich is one of my favorite guitar companies but I am still cautious about buying anything from them, U.S. custom shop and/or import.

Another thing I would like to add is that you will get different kinds of neck profiles within different guitars from their custom shop. My Kerry King Wartribe has a medium size neck, my Warlock bolt-on has a thick neck and my Beast stardard has a neck that is in-between the Wartribe and Warlock bolt-on. The B.C. Rich, U.S. custom guitars is nothing like say, Ibanez guitars where a Ibanez neck will always match the specs/measurements that Ibanez give for that particular model.


----------



## Moltar (Mar 23, 2015)

Rosal76 said:


> The B.C. Rich U.S. custom shop guitars can be hit or miss. I own 4 U.S. custom shop guitars:
> 
> 1999 Kerry King Wartribe Warlock = Excellent quality. Top notch.
> 2000 Warlock Bolt-on = Same as above.
> ...



What exactly was wrong with the 2002 and 2006 models?


----------



## Rosal76 (Mar 24, 2015)

Moltar said:


> What exactly was wrong with the 2002 and 2006 models?



2002 Warlock deluxe. Insufficient room to place a truss rod wrench, any truss rod wrench, inside the truss rod cavity. Ratchet and extension? Nope. Won't fit either. When I could turn the truss rod, the rod would act like a drill. Tightening would make the truss go further into the neck and loosening would make the truss rod come out. I know right, WTF??? As we all know, a functioning truss is vital for a working guitar.






2006 Beast standard. Believe it or not, someone at B.C. Rich installed a Floyd Rose nut for a left handed guitar on a right handed guitar (my Beast guitar). Just to be clear and not confuse anyone; a Floyd Rose nut for a right handed guitar will say R2 on the back. A Floyd Rose nut for a left handed guitar will say L2. I had a L2 nut on my guitar.  

They did not carve out enough wood in the guitar body for me to lower the pickups. As we all know, in order to have low string action, depending on the guitar and its overall construction, the strings must be lowered and also the pickups to compensate for the lowered strings so they don't touch. Because I could not lower the pickups low enough, I could not lower the strings. I wanted electric guitar action height, not acoustic guitar height. 

Paint drips and rough unsanded spots on body. I didn't really care too much about these flaws because it didn't affect playability, but then again, these should not be on $2,600 guitar.






I know you didn't ask about them, but the 2 below are the 2 that the B.C. Rich U.S. custom shop got right.

1999 Kerry King Wartribe Warlock.






2000 Warlock bolt-on.


----------



## Chiba666 (Mar 25, 2015)

Had an old dark arts warlock but that got trashed ina house move, broken neck.

I awlays wanted a White Warlock ala Max Cavalera form the aRise/Chaos AD time


----------



## Moltar (Mar 30, 2015)

Rosal76 said:


> 2002 Warlock deluxe. Insufficient room to place a truss rod wrench, any truss rod wrench, inside the truss rod cavity. Ratchet and extension? Nope. Won't fit either. When I could turn the truss rod, the rod would act like a drill. Tightening would make the truss go further into the neck and loosening would make the truss rod come out. I know right, WTF??? As we all know, a functioning truss is vital for a working guitar.
> 
> 
> 2006 Beast standard. Believe it or not, someone at B.C. Rich installed a Floyd Rose nut for a left handed guitar on a right handed guitar (my Beast guitar). Just to be clear and not confuse anyone; a Floyd Rose nut for a right handed guitar will say R2 on the back. A Floyd Rose nut for a left handed guitar will say L2. I had a L2 nut on my guitar.
> ...





Wow that is incredible. Totally unacceptable... Maybe at least the beast would be salvageable with the proper pickup routing.


----------



## DslDwg (Jun 19, 2015)

The family has grown again 

Got this for a song on Ebay - Knew from the beginning I wanted to mod all the hardware. I wanted Pearl White with Gold and ditch the Actives plus add a Ghost Piezo system. 

So this is right out of the box. Warlock NJ Deluxe. 





Here's after 90% Mods are done. 





Here's the new BC Family 





While I was at it I Blacked out my Pro X. Replaced all of the hardware with black. Changed a set of Gold 81X/60X to a set of EMTY Blackouts.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jun 19, 2015)

DslDwg said:


> The family has grown again
> 
> Got this for a song on Ebay - Knew from the beginning I wanted to mod all the hardware. I wanted Pearl White with Gold and ditch the Actives plus add a Ghost Piezo system.
> 
> ...


You made the right choices with that white Warlock. ....ing tasty looking axe, imo. Pardon me if it's been mentioned, but what's the little toggle switch for? It wasn't in the "before" picture.

edit: And there it is. Ghost Piezo? That's even more lovely. Need to have my eyes checked.

edit edit: How big of a deal was it installing the ghost piezo deal? I've been super interested in getting the whole deal for a while now but can't bring myself to it. I sort of want to add the midi capabilities, but how much of a pain is it to install just the "acoustic" bit?


----------



## DslDwg (Jun 19, 2015)

Chokey Chicken said:


> You made the right choices with that white Warlock. ....ing tasty looking axe, imo. Pardon me if it's been mentioned, but what's the little toggle switch for? It wasn't in the "before" picture.
> 
> edit: And there it is. Ghost Piezo? That's even more lovely. Need to have my eyes checked.
> 
> edit edit: How big of a deal was it installing the ghost piezo deal? I've been super interested in getting the whole deal for a while now but can't bring myself to it. I sort of want to add the midi capabilities, but how much of a pain is it to install just the "acoustic" bit?



Yep you picked it out. The mini-switch is for Piezo-Blend-Mags. 

The challenge on this guitar was I was doing so much at once. New Pick-ups, going from Active to passive, whole new bridge etc. 

Overall the install was not hard. You should be comfortable with a soldering iron. Depending on the bridge it can get challenging. This is the Graph Tech floyd so I just had to drop it in and with the floyd cavity you've got plenty of room to snake the piezo wires through the body. On a Tune-O-Matic or other styles of bridges you may have to drill the bridge and guitar to make a really clean install. 

Beside the bridge issue it's pretty straight forward. The acoustic kit is basically plug and play. Then you just have to solder in your mags to the Graph Tech system.


----------



## Force (Jun 19, 2015)

God yeah, the gold on white works so much better on a Warlock than I thought it would, really awesome work man, love it................


............and it's got the proper headstock too


----------



## metaljohn (Jun 19, 2015)

Grindspine said:


>



If you ever decide to sell that white warlock, hit me up. I really want one with that giant reverse headstock, but they're so damn hard to find.


----------



## jonsick (Jun 20, 2015)

Rosal76 said:


> They (B.C. Rich, U.S. custom shop) are still around and are taking orders.



Really? I tried 2-3 years ago to place an order. I approached several different dealers and the BC Rich custom shop email themselves. 

The replies I did get were either "Sorry we can't order it" or "Nobody seems to be around at BC Rich to give the order to".

I had a UK dealer go through the distro and direct to BC Rich in the states. They couldn't get a single answer even to the question of "Do these mofos even exist?" They did try for me over a few weeks.

In the end I went with Jackson for a custom shop guitar as it was next on my bucket list. But as far as I know, whether or not they exist, it's impossible to order anything. It really was a case of I have money, there just didn't seem to be anybody to give it to!

Unless somebody knows something I don't of course!

However my next custom shop is off to both ESP and Jackson. I'm doing a Custom Select Jackson and ESP 7-string order at the same time. *puts finger on ass then makes sizzling sound*


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jun 20, 2015)

In 2012, I think, someone ordered a blue ignitor on this forum. Turned out real pretty, but there were some bumps along the way if I recall correctly. I'd link to the thread/threads, but I'm using my phone so I'm being lazy. Google will help you out though. (I think even just searching "bc rich ignitor" will turn up a thread.)


----------



## Rosal76 (Jun 20, 2015)

jonsick said:


> Really? I tried 2-3 years ago to place an order. I approached several different dealers and the BC Rich custom shop email themselves.



According to Tim Keyes, B.C. Rich's production manager, the U.S. custom shop is a 2 man team and is still taking orders. Here is a Youtube video of Tim mentioning the U.S. custom shop. Of course, Tim claiming something is only good if they can back it up. 

At 7:16 - 7:58.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXtM7KX-FZA


----------



## jrstinkfish (Jul 8, 2015)

So I was scrolling through eBay the other day, trying to find a hardtail Warlock that wasn't covered in tribal patterns or made in China, and I stumbled on one called a Warlock Flux. This joker here: BC Rich Warlock Flux

Contoured, trans-black, hardtail and Korean-made, with an interesting set of pickups. Never heard of this model before. Thought about it. Thought about it. So I made an offer yesterday afternoon and it was accepted. It somehow wound up on my porch at 10am this morning  (There are some perks to living in FedEx City) Here's a few pics before I send it out for a setup and give it a proper NGD. Holy cow, this is a beautiful Warlock in every way -- wish the finish showed up better in these pics. (Cat and dog photobombs, you're welcome!)


----------



## Breeding The Spawn (Jul 8, 2015)

Retro B.C. Rich Gunslinger - Seymour Duncan Distortion (no longer own it)
B.C. Rich Mockingbird N.J. Neck Thru Series - EMG81/85


----------



## Vede (Jul 8, 2015)

Had been craving a Pro X Mockingbird, had wanted to try a set of EMG 57/66 pickups, soooo...








Sounded great with the 81/60 set. Sounds, looks and feels even better with the 57/66 set!


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 9, 2015)

niiiiiiiiceeeee


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 9, 2015)

jrstinkfish said:


> http://www.bcrich.com/products/view/warlock-fluxContoured, trans-black, hardtail and Korean-made, with an interesting set of pickups.



What's also interesting is that I believe this is the first import Warlock to have it's pickup selector switch on the top horn. I've seen them on U.S. custom shop Warlocks before and it took some time for me to get used to but it looks really cool.

Congrats on your new Warlock.


----------



## jrstinkfish (Jul 9, 2015)

Rosal76 said:


> What's also interesting is that I believe this is the first import Warlock to have it's pickup selector switch on the top horn. I've seen them on U.S. custom shop Warlocks before and it took some time for me to get used to but it looks really cool.
> 
> Congrats on your new Warlock.


Huh, I honestly did not notice that! This is actually my first Warlock, even though I've wanted one since I was a teen. Just seemed hard to find a good one that was also a hardtail -- I had an NJ Deluxe V for a little bit and figured the Warlock version would be just as high-quality, but ... not a hardtail  This Flux though seems to be the one I've been waiting for.


----------



## FreakOfNature (Jul 10, 2015)

I miss my B.C. Rich Guitars.  I've had quite a few custom shop's over the years. Here's a few that I still have pics of:

Matte White Custom Shop Beast:






Glow in the Dark Gunslinger:






Black with Silver Bevels Custom Shop Beast:


----------



## vilk (Jul 10, 2015)

OMG that slinger is so cool


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 10, 2015)

FreakOfNature said:


> I've had quite a few custom shop's over the years.



Wow, the white Beast is freaking nice. Probably the first Beast I have ever seen in that color. The black Beast volume control knobs/pickup selector switch layout is unique because I've never seen them lined up so straight before. Very cool. 



FreakOfNature said:


> I miss my B.C. Rich Guitars.



Why did you sell them off?


----------



## FreakOfNature (Jul 13, 2015)

Rosal76 said:


> Why did you sell them off?



I thought I was done playing Guitar. I quit for probably a good 5 years. Then got the itch back but told myself since it wasn't serious anymore I'd be fine with some cheap over seas guitars..... Of course that didn't work out! lol Now I'm doing the Carvin/Kiesel thing. They just CAN NOT be beat for the price.


----------



## electriceye (Jul 14, 2015)

I know who has that Gunslinger. He's got some sweet ones. I would kill to get my hands on it. That's an axe I couldn't get rid of, even if I didn't play.


----------



## Cold_Aeon (Jul 14, 2015)

FreakOfNature said:


> I miss my B.C. Rich Guitars.  I've had quite a few custom shop's over the years.



There are were also some Beasts?


----------



## Cold_Aeon (Jul 14, 2015)

Ok, here we go, my 6 and 7 String USA CS Beasts


----------



## chrismilne (Oct 18, 2015)

Does anyone know where to sell a used 1987 (i'm pretty sure) Warlock...and value? I custom ordered it when i was in high school. Still plays and sounds great, has it's share of dings in the paint unfortunately...i've seen pricess all over from $1200 to $3000 for these older USA made BC Rich guitars....


----------



## Force (Oct 19, 2015)

Ebay? Craigslist? 

I've seen all manner of USA Rich's go for a lot less too so don't get too excited. 

Post a pic so we can see it.


----------



## Bish0p34 (Oct 19, 2015)

FreakOfNature said:


> I miss my B.C. Rich Guitars.  I've had quite a few custom shop's over the years. Here's a few that I still have pics of:
> 
> Matte White Custom Shop Beast:
> 
> ...



That's the second Gunslinger I've seen like that. A friend has one. Never thought I'd see another.


----------



## Bish0p34 (Oct 19, 2015)

Pics of mine. The snakeskin I still have. The other is gone now. They're both from the mid 80's.


----------



## electriceye (Oct 19, 2015)

Bish0p34 said:


> Pics of mine. The snakeskin I still have. The other is gone now. They're both from the mid 80's.



OMG.....That crackle!!! I LOVE crackle finishes!!


----------



## chrismilne (Oct 20, 2015)

Force said:


> Ebay? Craigslist?
> 
> I've seen all manner of USA Rich's go for a lot less too so don't get too excited.
> 
> Post a pic so we can see it.



Yeah i was just looking for a possible starting point..if i decide to sell. This was my first "good guitar"...i think i paid close to $1400 or more in 1987. I'm looking to upgrade some other stuff so i'm looking at selling this and/or a Taylor 814CE.


----------



## Bish0p34 (Oct 20, 2015)

chrismilne said:


> Does anyone know where to sell a used 1987 (i'm pretty sure) Warlock...and value? I custom ordered it when i was in high school. Still plays and sounds great, has it's share of dings in the paint unfortunately...i've seen pricess all over from $1200 to $3000 for these older USA made BC Rich guitars....



Used BR Riches don't fetch nearly what they should be worth. They are great deals to pick up though. The ones I see that sell for good money are from the 70's, usually Koa guitars and custom made stuff. The BC Ricos usually sell well.


----------



## Bish0p34 (Oct 20, 2015)

electriceye said:


> OMG.....That crackle!!! I LOVE crackle finishes!!



It was actually originally red and purple. It was sunbleached into those colors.


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 20, 2015)

chrismilne said:


> This was my first "good guitar"...



Nice.  



chrismilne said:


> This was my first "good guitar"...



Should be "good and unique guitar". Are the block inlays stock?


----------



## chrismilne (Oct 20, 2015)

Rosal76 said:


> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Should be "good and unique guitar". Are the block inlays stock?



yeah when i ordered from their catalog in the 80's you could pick everything. The Kahler Tremelo, The color (with metal flake option), the inlays, Ebony fretboard, pickups...it's a custom order. Then I waited for it to be made and sent out...I don't remember all of the options for the little toggle switches i see on some USA models (i don't even know what they are for). The pickup configuration is pretty standard. 3 way Dimarzio with two volumes and a tone i believe (it's been a while).

The neck and playability on this guitar is incredible, it sounds great as well...I wish i didn't ding up the edges over the years. Partially these guitars are a pain to put on guitar stands which accounts for half of my marks (and the old belt scratch on the back)

I have lots of stuff I "need" which is why i'm thinking of selling (I never thought i'd sell it). By need i mean want, and i want a Strymon Timeline Delay, Mesa Boogie Mark Five 25 (which would require me selling my Peavey Triple XXX as well), Some upgraded modules for my Egnater MTS preamp, and another 1x12 or 2x12 (Mesa/Orange or Bogner) which to do all of that would probably require downgrading my Taylor acoustic and selling my BC Rich if i can get a worthwhile amount.

I also have a 1990 or 1991 RG570 that I put EMG's in, but sometimes i've seen those on Craigslist go for the price of just the 3 pickups, haha...


----------



## vilk (Oct 20, 2015)

I can't remember if I posted my gunslinger in here






Right now I've got it on CL, trying to get some money. Idk why but recently I'm not into strats. I kinda hope no one buys it from me though just in case I get into strats again someday.

I even bought a white superdistortion for the bridge. I thought the white would look cool with purple. 

If I fixed this thing up with a superdistortion and a d-tuna it might be good to keep as my standard tuning/drop d guitar. If no one buys it from me. Hm.....


----------



## Gren (Oct 20, 2015)

Picked this up last week, planning on changing the pickups to some sort of passives - probably gold pole pieces for maximum bling. Sorry for the .... pic.






I've really got the pointy guitar bug, sold a couple of superstrats to fund the Pro-X and now I'm on the hunt for some older Japanese or USA models...


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 20, 2015)

chrismilne said:


> I have lots of stuff I "need" which is why i'm thinking of selling (I never thought i'd sell it).



I would seriously not sell that Warlock because this is the first U.S. custom shop Warlock I have ever seen with block inlays. IMHO, that is freaking rare. I know it's your guitar and good luck in your decision and or sale.


----------



## electriceye (Oct 21, 2015)

vilk said:


> I can't remember if I posted my gunslinger in here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it all original? Price? More pics?


----------



## chrismilne (Oct 21, 2015)

Does anyone know what happened to the BC Rich forum? I signed up months ago, but i can't login and there is no links to email anyone. BC Rich Players - An Online Community and Gallery Showcase


----------



## DslDwg (Oct 21, 2015)

It is super lightly used. 

I find B.C. Rich Junkies on Facebook to be much more useful for all things B.C. Rich

I can still sign in, so it is still up. But the main forum I read hasn't had a new post since July.


----------



## chrismilne (Oct 21, 2015)

DslDwg said:


> It is super lightly used.
> 
> I find B.C. Rich Junkies on Facebook to be much more useful for all things B.C. Rich
> 
> I can still sign in, so it is still up. But the main forum I read hasn't had a new post since July.



Great thanks...i've asked to join there.


----------



## Cold_Aeon (Oct 22, 2015)

Some more BCRiches and BRJs


----------



## electriceye (Oct 22, 2015)

chrismilne said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the BC Rich forum? I signed up months ago, but i can't login and there is no links to email anyone. BC Rich Players - An Online Community and Gallery Showcase



I"m still wondering myself. I've been on there for YEARS and I think something happened about 3 years ago that I'm still unaware of between some members and forum owner. I think I may be one of 5 active posters on there at this point. It used to be so great there. 

I won't use FB, so can't participate on that group. 

What are you asking for the guitar?? Link to CL ad?


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 22, 2015)

Tugberk said:


> Pink Floyd!



Pink Floyd... HOW?


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 22, 2015)

Cold_Aeon said:


> Some more BCRiches and BRJs





Wow!!! Very cool collection of Beast guitars. When I scrolled down the page, all I saw were sharp body horns and strings.


----------



## chrismilne (Oct 22, 2015)

electriceye said:


> I"m still wondering myself. I've been on there for YEARS and I think something happened about 3 years ago that I'm still unaware of between some members and forum owner. I think I may be one of 5 active posters on there at this point. It used to be so great there.
> 
> I won't use FB, so can't participate on that group.
> 
> What are you asking for the guitar?? Link to CL ad?



I haven't yet, i'm still trying to decide if i want to sell and what its worth. The Facebook group is nice but the format is bad (not like a forum thats easy to read or keep track of threads).


----------



## soylentgreene (Oct 22, 2015)

Cold_Aeon said:


> Some more BCRiches and BRJs



That is a whole lotta awesome in that pic. WOW \m/


----------



## Cold_Aeon (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks, guys. I'm a big beast fan


----------



## Paincakes (Oct 24, 2015)

My 1999 USA Handmade BC Rich ASM-1

Bought this guitar new in 2000. Swapped the JB for a Distortion in the bridge recently.
Bernie Rico (not Junior) signature on the back of the headstock.

Mahogany neck-through, quilted maple top, ebony board, abalone "shark tooth" inlays, Original Floyd Rose, and Trans Black finish.

I've reached out to BC Rich several times to get additional detailed specs (specifically neck dimensions & shape), and I have never received a reply from them. Thanks BC Rich! /s
































Bernie Rico signature:


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 24, 2015)

Cold_Aeon said:


> Thanks, guys. I'm a big beast fan



Question: How much more heavy, if there is a difference, are your 7 string Beasts compared to your 6 string Beast? I own a 6 string Beast and have always wondered about the weight of 7 string version.


----------



## Cold_Aeon (Oct 24, 2015)

Rosal76 said:


> Question: How much more heavy, if there is a difference, are your 7 string Beasts compared to your 6 string Beast? I own a 6 string Beast and have always wondered about the weight of 7 string version.



My heaviest beast is 6 string. Its a little bit thicker then others and have maple wings and neck. Actually its one of the first silver bevelled beasts and a cs beasts at all - have a Bernie SR signature.
7strs are have tone chambers and more light-weight wood.


----------



## Cold_Aeon (Oct 24, 2015)

Paincakes said:


> I've reached out to BC Rich several times to get additional detailed specs (specifically neck dimensions & shape), and I have never received a reply from them. Thanks BC Rich! /s



Unfortunately they have info only guitars that were build after 2001 when Hanser become the owner.


----------



## zakattak192 (Oct 24, 2015)

I got a couple more since I last posted in this thread...


----------



## zakattak192 (Oct 24, 2015)

And not even 10 minutes ago I just ordered another one....







Missing the bridge pup but $125 for an 80's NJ Warlock is too good to pass up.


----------



## Splenetic (Oct 25, 2015)

That's a complete steal!


----------



## electriceye (Oct 26, 2015)

Paincakes, I hate you.


----------



## Bloodshredder (Oct 26, 2015)

Boner alert....

The widow headstock is (to me) the most badass headstock on the planet.


----------



## Gren (Oct 28, 2015)

Any ideas what series this is? Bolt-on with R logo, no neck plate. Has come up locally for a low price so I'm pretty tempted... Just don't want to buy a ....ter.


----------



## dr_game0ver (Oct 28, 2015)

zakattak192 said:


> And not even 10 minutes ago I just ordered another one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh God have mercy for this unfortunate soul who have a guitar with a Kahler 2550


----------



## Bish0p34 (Oct 30, 2015)

B.C. Rich Beginnings

Good read for BC Rich fans.


----------



## Chiba666 (Oct 30, 2015)

A white stealth, wow that looks fantastic. A Stealth is pretty much on the top of my want list, over most other guitars


----------



## soylentgreene (Oct 30, 2015)

Not an original Gunslinger but for the price this thing is killer \m/


----------



## soylentgreene (Oct 30, 2015)

Thx for posting that. I enjoyed reading about the history. 




Bish0p34 said:


> B.C. Rich Beginnings
> 
> Good read for BC Rich fans.


----------



## Gren (Oct 30, 2015)

Gren said:


> Any ideas what series this is? Bolt-on with R logo, no neck plate. Has come up locally for a low price so I'm pretty tempted... Just don't want to buy a ....ter.



Well this turned out to be JE series which were Japan only so I made an offer before someone else found it. Brought it home today, needs a hell of a tidy up. Frets were rusty and oxidized, scotch brite sorted that out. Some of the LFR bits were stuffed so I replaced with some black Schaller parts I had. 






Neck is OK, was expecting it to feel nicer for an MIJ instrument - will judge properly when she's strung up.


----------



## zappatton2 (Oct 31, 2015)

Had to purge three-quarters of my guitar collection, and this guy was among the casualties. Really miss this guitar, heavy as hell but so much fun to play...


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 31, 2015)

Paincakes said:


>



This is one of the most stunningly beautiful BCRs I've ever seen.

Are they rare? Because I want one


----------



## Cold_Aeon (Nov 1, 2015)

BucketheadRules said:


> This is one of the most stunningly beautiful BCRs I've ever seen.
> 
> Are they rare? Because I want one



Its a one of a kind model - Custom Shop. If you ready to spend 5000$ or so, you can get it


----------



## p4vl (Nov 1, 2015)

Cold_Aeon said:


> Its a one of a kind model - Custom Shop. If you ready to spend 5000$ or so, you can get it



Aren't _all_ handmade BC Rich's basically from a custom shop now?


----------



## electriceye (Nov 2, 2015)

p4vl said:


> Aren't _all_ handmade BC Rich's basically from a custom shop now?



Yes. And all absurdly-priced.


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 2, 2015)

electriceye said:


> Yes. And all absurdly-priced.



+1.

Once I started seeing their U.S. custom shop bolt on guitars reach the $3,000 mark, I started to think that they had completely lost their minds.


----------



## electriceye (Nov 3, 2015)

Rosal76 said:


> +1.
> 
> Once I started seeing their U.S. custom shop bolt on guitars reach the $3,000 mark, I started to think that they had completely lost their minds.



They have. The ownership of that company pisses me off. What's even crazier, is that those CS Gunslingers they have been selling aren't even correct! Everyone's saying the neck profiles are different than the originals, which are the best necks they ever made. Inexcusable, IMO. 

I won't go into my rant about how they completely dropped the ball the past 6 years or so in the US market....


----------



## Spicypickles (Nov 3, 2015)

I would wager that any "major" company with a custom shop would have similar pricing. ESP, Jackson, etc., I would bet that any bolt on guitar of theirs would easily reach 3k as well.


----------



## Cold_Aeon (Nov 4, 2015)

As was said, its a normal price for a big company, as well as no so big, ask quote for a mayones or etc and you will get 6k


----------



## electriceye (Nov 4, 2015)

Spicypickles said:


> I would wager that any "major" company with a custom shop would have similar pricing. ESP, Jackson, etc., I would bet that any bolt on guitar of theirs would easily reach 3k as well.



edit: never mind.


----------



## musicaldeath (Nov 5, 2015)

One of my holy grail guitars is a BC Rich Ignitor. Don't care it it has the inline 6 or the widow head stock (similar to Jon Schaffer's in the Alive in Athens DVD). I wouldn't mind the one they had posted on the music zoo (albeit, it is listed as unavailable) but I don't play much 7 string stuff lately.


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 5, 2015)

Rosal76 said:


> +1.
> 
> Once I started seeing their U.S. custom shop bolt on guitars reach the $3,000 mark, I started to think that they had completely lost their minds.



Tom Anderson's and Suhr guitars hit that without even blinking. When everyone was figuratively blowing Blackmachine, people weren't even balking at 5k+ for them.

I'm not entirely sure why you think set neck or thru neck is actually worth more than a bolt on guitar. Its an incredibly silly argument.


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 5, 2015)

musicaldeath said:


> One of my holy grail guitars is a BC Rich Ignitor. Don't care it it has the inline 6 or the widow head stock (similar to Jon Schaffer's in the Alive in Athens DVD). I wouldn't mind the one they had posted on the music zoo (albeit, it is listed as unavailable) but I don't play much 7 string stuff lately.


----------



## Cold_Aeon (Nov 5, 2015)

canuck brian said:


> I'm not entirely sure why you think set neck or thru neck is actually worth more than a bolt on guitar. Its an incredibly silly argument.



Maybe they are more difficult to make?


----------



## Cold_Aeon (Nov 5, 2015)

canuck brian said:


>



This Iggy was on sale about 2 months ago. But i have a big question for it, because it have a 24 5/8 scale and its really small for 7str axe..


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 5, 2015)

Cold_Aeon said:


> Maybe they are more difficult to make?



They're not. Maybe a bit more costly, with a little more wood being wasted in the neck blank, but there's no reason for 3k to be some sort of upper limit. It's just a different process that has less tolerance for screwing up. If you're talking custom guitars, this really shouldn't be a factor.


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 6, 2015)

Question - I used to own an LA Series Warlock. Licensed TRS floyd, routed back for a battery, fitted case, gold/black hardware and really nifty inlays. What's the deal with that series? I've never seen another one in person sadly.


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 6, 2015)

canuck brian said:


> Question - I used to own an LA Series Warlock. Licensed TRS floyd, routed back for a battery, fitted case, gold/black hardware and really nifty inlays. What's the deal with that series? I've never seen another one in person sadly.



Part of B.C. Rich's import guitar line back in the day. The L.A. Series name would eventually give way to the companies long running N.J. series moniker. What makes the L.A. series guitar neck plates confusing, is that, although the neck plate says, "L.A. California", these neck plates were placed on both the companies U.S. made guitars and imports.  

I still see them on the B.C. Rich community website and occasionally on Ebay. Although/obviously, that series is no longer made, some of the forum guys still discuss them here and there. I don't know much about the series other than they were made in the past.


----------



## stormrider66 (Nov 6, 2015)

Here is my NJ ST-III


----------



## electriceye (Nov 6, 2015)

Sort of off-topic, but I haven't been able to get to the BCR fan forum any more. Been down all week. Wonder if this is the end of it.


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 6, 2015)

electriceye said:


> Sort of off-topic, but I haven't been able to get to the BCR fan forum any more. Been down all week. Wonder if this is the end of it.



I thought it was only down for 2 days? Today (11-6) and yesterday (11-5)? The forum has had trouble in the past, so...


----------



## blckulfr63 (Nov 29, 2015)

I have six and I'm saving up for a seventh so I have one for each day of the week. Three warlocks (Revenge, NJ Revenge and Platinum series), KKV Wartribe, Mockingbird Pro X and a Platinum Series Bich. So How do I get in this BC Rich owners club?


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 29, 2015)

blckulfr63 said:


> I have six and I'm saving up for a seventh so I have one for each day of the week. Three warlocks (Revenge, NJ Revenge and Platinum series), KKV Wartribe, Mockingbird Pro X and a Platinum Series Bich. So How do I get in this BC Rich owners club?



pics or it didnt happen


----------



## NLP (Dec 1, 2015)

Currently I'm cleaning up my guitar collection, so I have left only 2 BC's from the "Invisibolt" series, JR.V with EMG81/85, and a Warlock IT with BKP Painkiller in the bridge:


----------



## Ezkaton718 (Dec 27, 2015)

BC Rich Warlock Revenge and Lucky 7 Warlock, both great guitars. I got the 7 string last year in December and im glad I did. Slim body, lightweight and comfortable neck. Plan on getting many more BC Rich guitars.

(Ibanez SR250 sneaking in the corner)


----------



## exo (Dec 27, 2015)

Got this yesterday. NGD when weather cooperates for pics, this is the only one I've got






I've also got a Mockingbird ST in the "honeyburst" finish, the only pic of it I have is absolutely terrible.


----------



## Metalman X (Jan 3, 2016)

Recently went back to passive pickups... so took a couple pics of my BC's with the new guts. Ironbird has a Black Winter, and the Warlock has an Invader bridge and Sentient neck


----------



## zappatton2 (Jan 3, 2016)

For anyone with a Warlock without a Widow headstock, how do you find they balance? I used to have an NJ7 with the WHS, and the constant neck-dive drove me around the bend. Wondering how the inlines balance.


----------



## metaljohn (Jan 3, 2016)

zappatton2 said:


> For anyone with a Warlock without a Widow headstock, how do you find they balance? I used to have an NJ7 with the WHS, and the constant neck-dive drove me around the bend. Wondering how the inlines balance.



They don't lol


----------



## exo (Jan 3, 2016)

metaljohn said:


> They don't lol



I'm gonna guess it depends on year/model/construction/nature of the wood in a specific guitar. MY warlock a couple posts up balances just fine, but it's also ridiculously light to begin with. It's also the "pointed" inline, not the original, and has a Floyd. Might have something to do with it......


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 4, 2016)

can any of you help me out with this. my friends girlsfriends mom got this guitar back in the early 90s and doesn't know much about it. shes wondering how much its worth as she wants to sell it. i'll admit i have limited knowledge on BC RICH guitars, so here i am.

anyways, these are the pics i got:

















from what my friend is saying, the guitar is made in japan. everything on it seems stock. 

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 4, 2016)

soliloquy said:


> can any of you help me out with this. my friends girlsfriends mom got this guitar back in the early 90s and doesn't know much about it. shes wondering how much it worth as she wants to sell it. i'll admit i have limited knowledge on BC RICH guitars, so here i am.
> 
> anyways, these are the pics i got:
> 
> ...



It's an original NJ Series Bich from (probably 1983). Best NJ Series they ever did. Bolt on, decent condition, MAYBE worth $300. I'd say more likely to get around $200 or so for it. 

Great axes. Only issue is that the pups are AWFUL, so I recommend replacing them.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 4, 2016)

electriceye said:


> It's an original NJ Series Bich from (probably 1983). Best NJ Series they ever did. Bolt on, decent condition, MAYBE worth $300. I'd say more likely to get around $200 or so for it.
> 
> Great axes. Only issue is that the pups are AWFUL, so I recommend replacing them.



+1 great guitars for the buck, but TERRIBLE pickups. One little swap and you'll have yourself a nice workhorse.


----------



## Bish0p34 (Jan 4, 2016)

The pickups look like they may be Dimarzios.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 4, 2016)

awesome! thanks guys, appreciate it


----------



## electriceye (Jan 4, 2016)

Bish0p34 said:


> The pickups look like they may be Dimarzios.



I believe BCR has traditionally used Dimarzios all the way through the late 80s. If they were, they were mostly made for BCR..cheaply. I had (and have again) an 83 NJ Mock and those pups were NOISY as hell. I hated them with a passion. Even the ones I had in my '86 USA ST-III (I still have it!) were pretty bad and very noisy.


----------



## Edika (Jan 5, 2016)

After checking at the BC Rich NAMM thread and having a look at ebay I found a Ironbird pro limited, the white bolt-on with the ebony fretboard and the bolt inlay across the whole fretboard, for a really good price and I'm tempted. I think these are from the era they were pumping out the NJ deluxe and pro models. There's also a Stealth pro with the ice blue satin finish but it's more expensive.
I like the Stealth shape more but I was also keen on the Ironbird shape and for the price it's going it's really tempting. So does anyone have any experience with that Ironbird pro limited? Can they comment on quality and fretwork? I know the Mafia pickups are general quite bassy but I have a spare of pups laying around I can drop in if I don't like them.


----------



## Bish0p34 (Jan 5, 2016)

electriceye said:


> I believe BCR has traditionally used Dimarzios all the way through the late 80s. If they were, they were mostly made for BCR..cheaply. I had (and have again) an 83 NJ Mock and those pups were NOISY as hell. I hated them with a passion. Even the ones I had in my '86 USA ST-III (I still have it!) were pretty bad and very noisy.



Fair enough. My STIII came with a PAF pro in it. It sounded great, but it's probably not the stock p'up. I bought it used in the 90's.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 5, 2016)

Edika said:


> After checking at the BC Rich NAMM thread and having a look at ebay I found a Ironbird pro limited, the white bolt-on with the ebony fretboard and the bolt inlay across the whole fretboard, for a really good price and I'm tempted. I think these are from the era they were pumping out the NJ deluxe and pro models. There's also a Stealth pro with the ice blue satin finish but it's more expensive.
> I like the Stealth shape more but I was also keen on the Ironbird shape and for the price it's going it's really tempting. So does anyone have any experience with that Ironbird pro limited? Can they comment on quality and fretwork? I know the Mafia pickups are general quite bassy but I have a spare of pups laying around I can drop in if I don't like them.



I cannot speak from personal experience with those limited edition Ironbirds, but every single owner I've ever seen post about them raves about them, FWIW.


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 11, 2016)

I used to have some cool Rich's back a few years , sold them all, but now....

I'm back in the club.

2004 CS Mock


----------



## Cold_Aeon (Jan 16, 2016)

Silver sparkle mock looks cool, saw it for sale in japan a couple of months ago


----------



## monkeysuncle (Jan 17, 2016)

Metalman X said:


> Recently went back to passive pickups... so took a couple pics of my BC's with the new guts. Ironbird has a Black Winter, and the Warlock has an Invader bridge and Sentient neck



Niiiiice, my mutual brah Spencer (guitar player of Full of Hell) has that same Ironbird with a Black Winter! A killer combo for sure!


----------



## Cold_Aeon (Jan 22, 2016)

www.bcrich.com
New website has been launched


----------



## manu80 (Jan 22, 2016)

Can't believe i cant find those one pu ironbird on the sale market...
By the way not mine, yet but i'm hesitating...
B C Rich Ignitor Very Rare Restored Guitar USA Made | eBay


----------



## Edika (Jan 23, 2016)

^I saw that ad and initially it was going for a £900 buy it now price. I guess no one was interested and he decided to go the auction route. In general the extreme shapes don't sell that well in the second hand market in the UK.


----------



## Metalman X (Feb 11, 2016)

Found this on ebay... trans-purple 2003 NJ Warlock. Got a couple unfortunate dings in it, but man, I always had good luck with NJ's from this era in terms of tone and feel... and it delivers. Still looks schweet IMO... battle scars just add personality to some axes anyway. 

Of course... the stock pickups had to go, though. In went an Invader bridge and a Black Winter neck, which is an awesome combo, BTW.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hey guys. I thought some of you who like reading trivial facts/stories about B.C. Rich may like this. Lita Ford is in the latest issue (8-2016) of Guitar World magazine and shares some facts/stories about her B.C. Rich guitars. I got into the company in 1993 so any news older than 1993 will be new to me. Anyways, here are the 2 things Lita said in the magazine that I thought are interesting. 

Lita Ford: I even picked up a tree trunk from the side of the road when my dad and I went to Oregon on a fishing trip, and I brought it back to the B.C. Rich factory. I was like "Can you make me a guitar out of this?" They were like, "Where did you get this wood? This is amazing-it's like curly maple mixed with burly maple mixed with fire maple?" It was dense and thick as s__t, and they made me a killer guitar out of it... It's kind of like a strat, with a bolt-on neck.

Lita on her double neck Bich. 

"Mine's a prototype-it's an 81. I thought. A chick on a double-neck? Oh f__k that would be awesome! I called Bernie and said, "Let me try one of your double-neck Rich Biches!" But they were huge. They covered almost all of me, from my boobs down to my knees. It was ridiculous! I asked them if they could make me a smaller one, and they did by cutting away some of the wood; there's only one like it".


----------



## electriceye (Jun 17, 2016)

Rosal76 said:


> Hey guys. I thought some of you who like reading trivial facts/stories about B.C. Rich may like this. Lita Ford is in the latest issue (8-2016) of Guitar World magazine and shares some facts/stories about her B.C. Rich guitars. I got into the company in 1993 so any news older than 1993 will be new to me. Anyways, here are the 2 things Lita said in the magazine that I thought are interesting.
> 
> Lita Ford: I even picked up a tree trunk from the side of the road when my dad and I went to Oregon on a fishing trip, and I brought it back to the B.C. Rich factory. I was like "Can you make me a guitar out of this?" They were like, "Where did you get this wood? This is amazing-it's like curly maple mixed with burly maple mixed with fire maple?" It was dense and thick as s__t, and they made me a killer guitar out of it... It's kind of like a strat, with a bolt-on neck.
> 
> ...



Hmm! I'd really like to see that custom Strat with the figured wood!


----------



## StaggerLee (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi!

Anyone here would tell me from what year my NJ series Warlock is? 
Someone have painted it green before I got it. I been thinking to paint it better..

I think its old but how old one? perhaps around 88-93 ? Japan or Korea made?

serial is BC17946 (letter C is really thin for some reason)

Some pictures.. 

Thanks!


----------



## Pappatunturi (Sep 7, 2017)

Hey, could you BC Rich experts tell me a bit about the playability of Bich and Eagle models? I've always been partial to superstrats, but I've become increasingly interested in these shapes. I'm not talking about a specific guitar, but how these models feel in general when compared to more traditional instruments. I'm especially interested in how they balance when playing standing up or sitting down. Thanks!


----------



## zappatton2 (Sep 7, 2017)

I can't speak for the Bich, but I used to have a CS Eagle, and it balanced perfectly, no neck-dive whatsoever. I found the contours really suited playability, and the upper fret access with the neck-through design was amazing.


----------



## metaljohn (Sep 8, 2017)

Pappatunturi said:


> Hey, could you BC Rich experts tell me a bit about the playability of Bich and Eagle models? I've always been partial to superstrats, but I've become increasingly interested in these shapes. I'm not talking about a specific guitar, but how these models feel in general when compared to more traditional instruments. I'm especially interested in how they balance when playing standing up or sitting down. Thanks!



I have an 83 neckthru Eagle that plays fantastically standing up and sitting down. I really love the no heel neckthru guitars they made back in the day. Both my NJ Eagle and USA Warlock have them.


----------



## metaljohn (Sep 8, 2017)

StaggerLee said:


> Hi!
> 
> Anyone here would tell me from what year my NJ series Warlock is?
> Someone have painted it green before I got it. I been thinking to paint it better..
> ...



Not sure about the year exactly, but the NJs with Floyds were all Korean. The Japanese ones had Kahlers, Quads, or occasionally, a Fender style trem. They moved production from Japan to Korea around 86.


----------



## wedge_destroyer (Sep 8, 2017)

Pappatunturi said:


> Hey, could you BC Rich experts tell me a bit about the playability of Bich and Eagle models? I've always been partial to superstrats, but I've become increasingly interested in these shapes. I'm not talking about a specific guitar, but how these models feel in general when compared to more traditional instruments. I'm especially interested in how they balance when playing standing up or sitting down. Thanks!



Having had a Bich before I got into super strats, and still do, I've never had an issue going back and forth between them. It's still one of my favorites to play sitting down as it just looks into your leg, in a way no strat ever will. Also the cutaways give as much or better access than my dinky. Just go give one a shot if you can


----------



## IGC (Sep 8, 2017)

My first electric was a seagull like this, wish I still had it.


----------



## gunch (Sep 8, 2017)

I want this but no bigsby, can't you rip it off and put a stop bar or trapieze there?, the other recent eagles are dumb and abalone-tacky


----------



## metaljohn (Sep 9, 2017)

IGC said:


> My first electric was a seagull like this, wish I still had it.



Oh man, I want a Seagull so bad. I had a chance to get one for $1000 earlier this year. I should have jumped on that.


----------



## IGC (Sep 9, 2017)

metaljohn said:


> Oh man, I want a Seagull so bad. I had a chance to get one for $1000 earlier this year. I should have jumped on that.



Yep, I at some point would like to score another seagull.


----------



## IGC (Sep 9, 2017)

silverabyss said:


> I want this but no bigsby, can't you rip it off and put a stop bar or trapieze there?, the other recent eagles are dumb and abalone-tacky




Maybe a TOM bridge?


----------



## 210kW (Apr 22, 2022)

Rosal76 said:


> I know you didn't ask about them, but the 2 below are the 2 that the B.C. Rich U.S. custom shop got right.
> 
> 1999 Kerry King Wartribe Warlock.



Hello Rosal76,

do you still own this guitar? Here is a picture of the one currently hanging on my wall:




Is this a legit US Custom B.C. Rich? It seems odd because of the Floyd Rose and Kerry was playing Kahler. There is no country of origin information anywhere to be found but there is a serial number after the last fret, facing upward beginning with 21 and having 5 digits.

Thanks to all.

Best regards
Christian


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 24, 2022)

210kW said:


> Hello Rosal76,
> 
> do you still own this guitar?
> 
> Is this a legit US Custom B.C. Rich? It seems odd because of the Floyd Rose and Kerry was playing Kahler.



Hi, Christian. I do still own the guitar. Love that thing. Wanted one ever since I saw Kerry use his in 1997/1998. Your Wartribe is a legit U.S. custom shop model.

As far as our KK Wartribes having Floyd Roses, back when they were built in 1999 (mine), the U.S. custom shop were lenient when they built the Wartribes. I can't remember the exact year but in 2000 something, the U.S. custom shop did not allow anymore employee/customer changes for the U.S. made Kerry King signature guitars. If you ordered one of his signature guitars during that time period, you would get exactly what Kerry played.

Other U.S. custom shop Wartribes that I have seen in the past that were not built to Kerry's exact specifications that he had on his personal guitars.

Wartribes with Floyd Roses and non EMG pickups.
A Wartribe with fixed bridge, bridge pickup only and green tribal design.
A white and a red Wartribe with Floyd Roses.

The very rare, U.S. custom shop, 7 string, generation 1 Wartribe. They had this guitar on Reverb. I wanted to buy it but didn't have the money.


----------

